# Primo and Test Prop



## gymratbig (Jan 31, 2011)

hi guys,


quick question


in about a week im starting a cycle of TEST prop and Primo each at 400mg/wk and from asking around and doing research my understanding is that this cycle (of course depending on diet) will build lean and clean quality muscle while keeping water retention to a minimum. A few days ago someone told me that using test p for 12 week will make me a "human cushion due to water retention" as you can see this goes against everything i have read and been told. I specifically chose TEST p for my cycle and not TEST E due to the water retention factor


Can someone please elaborate or explain what this guy meant or is he just speaking out of his ass lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

does the ester make that much difference? I dont think so. Just use an AI and your water will be under control.


----------



## gymratbig (Jan 31, 2011)

im thinking about 

my cycle will be TEST P and Primo for 12 weeks at 400mg each/week
week 1 to 16 ----arimidex (anastrozole) --.25 mg /eod (every other day)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good.

how you pinning your test? ED or EOD?


----------



## BigBird (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, whether it's prop, Enan or Cyp, it shouldn't matter.  The main difference is the ester, i.e. time it's in your system.  Your AI looks decent and you shouldn't see a whole lot of water retention on this cycle IMO.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Yeah, whether it's prop, Enan or Cyp, it shouldn't matter.  The main difference is the ester, i.e. time it's in your system.  Your AI looks decent and you shouldn't see a whole lot of water retention on this cycle IMO.



Maybe his buddy was just thinking that because prop is mg/mg stronger than enanthate or any longer ester that it's going to cause more pronounced side effects.  But like you said, he has an AI.  The bloating will be minimal at most if properly dosed...


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

Nolva vs arimadex for during cycle AI?


----------



## BigBird (Feb 1, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Nolva vs arimadex for during cycle AI?


 
6 to one, half dozen to another.  Would it really matter in this case?  I actually don't know which would be better or if doesn't matter much.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

BigBird said:


> 6 to one, half dozen to another. Would it really matter in this case? I actually don't know which would be better or if doesn't matter much.


 

Seeing that nolva supresses igf-1 levels I wouldn't use it ever, never, ever, never, never.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

CT said:


> Seeing that nolva supresses igf-1 levels I wouldn't use it ever, never, ever, never, never.



Yeah I thought about that too.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 1, 2011)

True but I know some guys use it in emergencies associated with gyno flare up.  Provided they're not taking any 19-Nors.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

BigBird said:


> True but I know some guys use it in emergencies associated with gyno flare up. Provided they're not taking any 19-Nors.


 

That's cool, I'm just talking about me.


----------



## heavylifting (May 16, 2011)

^


----------

